

Ask HN: How do you share music with others? - mrdassani

I&#x27;m working on a music sharing concept with a friend and was hoping to get some insight from &#x27;pro users&#x27; on their music consumption and sharing methods.<p>My go to is usually Facebook if its a general song I think is good, or direct link shares to individual people through whichever messaging app I first think of.<p>Any pointers to existing services would be much appreciated
======
afridi
This was on Product Hunt last week, haven't gotten a chance to play with it
yet but looks really cool -
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/cymbal-2](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/cymbal-2)

~~~
mrdassani
Wow thank you, this is basically what I was trying to build

------
bluejellybean
I'll generally post a link to specific people or a whole channel on
teampseak3.

